# md5 not ok ?!



## wryel (Aug 17, 2009)

i downloaded freebsd 7.2 *6 times* !, on the site show :


```
MD5 (7.2-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso) = b3ac4c645aec087480ddefa827c8553c
```

when i go:


```
# md5sum 7.2-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso
```

i receive :


```
9b40684901cf8b80b45618f3569bcc33  7.2-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso.gz
```

for SHA56


```
SHA256 (7.2-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso) = 1e13d3b6dfa7034e86f17b9ba379fff56761ffad7e029a23a27e92e9dbde2788
```

i receive :


```
7.2-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso.gz
4977b332019c50ea2faf2f092e72f4baf1194102da092130b5f596d87f7e81d8
```

these packages in ftp are really ok ? i using debian lenny to download 


```
# wget [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/7.2/7.2-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso.gz[/url]
```

sry for my english, im from brazil, i don't speak very wheel


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2009)

You need to gunzip the dvd iso first


----------



## wryel (Aug 18, 2009)

*work!*

tks, worked correctly


----------

